# Service History



## Fireman Paul (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,
Just purchased a 328ic. I am the third owner and have no service records. The vehicle has 78000 miles and checked out mechanically fine. It would just be nice to know some history. Also can you tell me which 4 speed automatic tranny is in this car.

Thanks
Paul

VIN: WBABK8327WEY87815

[email protected]


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Vehicle Information

VIN:WBABK8327W EY87815Model Code:9836 BK83Model Desc:328iCAEngineering Series:E36 Motor Type:M52 Color Code:276 (AVUS BLUE METALLIC)Trim Code:P7TH (GRAY LEATHER) Production Date:1997/11Customer Name:Customer AddressPOMPANO BEACH FL UNITED STATES
*******>*******>
********>********>
 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 Retail Dealer:46826Retail Date:01/26/1998Wholesale Dealer:46826Wholesale Date:01/15/1998
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>
********>********> No Coverage As Of:01/26/2002Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:
*******>*******>
********>********> 
*******>*******>
********>********>

SCHEDULE MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:01/26/2001Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription0617SPORT PACKAGE0391Blue soft top0674Harman-kardon sound system0554ON-BOARD COMPUTER0205STEPTRONIC automatic trans.0098ALP RADIO C330898100% OPTIONS0095CD CHANGER
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History

 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation1358122826211/06/200011/22/200028,748466975434915200
85990091SP
011212021902612/07/199912/10/199920,346466971152014800
5434915200
7211078000
011187111724210/14/199910/15/199919,3504669734000077SP
85990092SP
011147071349907/14/199907/15/199915,964466970012270100011123661102705/18/199905/21/199914,60946697543400520001
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## Fireman Paul (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info

Paul


----------



## Jkukura (Sep 1, 2006)

Could you do a service History friend is looking at buying this car 

WBSDE93452CF90649


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Vehicle Information

VIN:WBSDE93452 CF90649Model Code:0251 DE93Model Desc:M5Engineering Series:E39 Motor Type:S62 Color Code:381 (Le Mans-Blue Metallic)Trim Code:O5LB (Le Mans-Ble Extended Leather) Production Date:2001/11Customer Name:Customer Address
*******>*******>
********>********>
















 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 Retail Dealer:52800Retail Date:12/13/2001Wholesale Dealer:52800Wholesale Date:12/08/2001
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>
********>********> No Coverage As Of:12/13/2005Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:
*******>*******>
********>********> 
*******>*******>
********>********>

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:12/13/2004Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
CPO 72 MO/100K MLSENDING No Coverage As Of:12/13/2007Expiration Miles:100,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
CPO Dealer:62900 - Motor Werks BMWPhone:(847) 381-8900CPO Enroll Date:10/19/2006 
*******>*******>
********>********>
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription0AAB100% OPTIONS09715 SERIES MATS0776Athracite Alcantara Headliner0752M audio with enhanced bass
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History

 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation0109911086109/28/200610/05/200618,704629000012230200010628920589712/07/200512/29/200515,679629001241001100010183260013801/12/200501/15/200515,190629006313051200010821859734808/14/200408/21/200414,706629006317051200010660019525704/22/200404/30/200413,1656290034000077MP
85990089MP
01210578963806/10/200306/12/20037,21762900521001130001
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## Jkukura (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, it is really nice that you provide info like this. Thanks again.


----------



## CAL_gsr (Dec 13, 2005)

*One More History if you could!*

Looking at the following 2004 M3 Coupe:

VIN: WBSBL93494PN57465

Thanks again!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Oops! This was a trade assit...find out why.



Vehicle Information

VIN:WBSBL93494 PN57465Model Code:0437 BL93Model Desc:M3Engineering Series:E46 Motor Type:S54 Color Code:354 (Titanium Silver Metallic)Trim Code:G8AT (Black Cloth) Production Date:2004/02Customer Name:Customer Address
*******>*******>
********>********>
 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:04552Retail Date:03/27/2004Wholesale Dealer:04552Wholesale Date:03/12/2004
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>
********>********> No Coverage As Of:03/27/2008Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:TRADE ASSIST (TA) VEHICLE; TA VEHICLES ARE INELIG. FOR INITIAL ENROLLMENT IN THE CPO PROGRAM IN CALIFORNIA. ACTIVE CPO VEHICLES IN THIS CATEGORY CANNOT BE RE-REPRESENTED AS CPO IN CALIFORNIA.
*******>*******>
********>********> 
*******>*******>
********>********>

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000  No Coverage As Of:03/27/2008Expiration Miles:50,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE No Coverage As Of:03/27/2010Expiration Miles:100,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
CPO Dealer:21188 - Irvine BMWPhone:(949) 380-1200CPO Enroll Date:03/08/2006 
*******>*******>
********>********>
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription0640Phone preparation0925Shipping package0818Battery switch0771titan shadow trim0692CD changer preparation08SPCO2 control079219" wheels w/performance tires0473Center armrest0522Xenon headlights0521Rain sensor and auto headlight0441Smoker's package0650In-dash CD player0674Harman-kardon sound system01CACO2 relevant vehicles
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History

 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation2629145187606/21/200606/24/200615,913211885172000100012532734599204/05/200604/08/200613,632211885114006800
5114013700
5172000100
012524474541603/28/200603/31/200613,5832118810320105MP
3231074100
34000077MP
61610077MP
85990087MP
010235934073503/21/200508/02/200513,4160455221210058WR01209765848203/15/200503/07/200613,4160455223000539WR0174654353303/15/200509/10/200513,4160455285990022RT012209763377403/05/200504/30/200513,416045522300053900
6313014800
01788533053302/22/200503/02/200513,109212942121005500
85990089MP
022103862446801/04/200501/06/200511,40504552230001880001717402216909/17/200409/29/20046,54721294517200370002652441503604/23/200405/05/20041,3532129485990088MP02
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## biorjin (Oct 23, 2006)

Could you also check this VIN for me
WBABG2322WET36996
Thanks a ton:eeps:


----------



## CAL_gsr (Dec 13, 2005)

SignHere,

Thank you so much for your assistance. Yet another testimony to this board and the BMW community.

So I take it "Trade Assist" is a dealer buyback, and this one is from the *second* owner. 

Per the note, this means at a minimum the car cannot be enrolled in CPO. Would this car retain it's existing CPO status? 

A lookup of the service codes (again, bless the internet!) show warranty work for miscellaneous trim piece issues, maintenence items, as well as some tranny issues ("unpleasant" noise in 5th gear, 1st gear will not synchronize) with the first owner.

Its hard to say if these issues are serious or if the car was a victim of a picky owner. 

Anyway, just thinking out loud -- thanks again for your help.


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

CAL_gsr said:


> SignHere,
> 
> Thank you so much for your assistance. Yet another testimony to this board and the BMW community.
> 
> ...


Yes, if the person who owned the vehicle had it certified it would retain that status.

We see a lot of people who pay big bucks for cars and are picky. But when it comes to geting a trade assist, there must have been a relatively good reason for BMW to go along with it.


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

biorjin said:


> Could you also check this VIN for me
> WBABG2322WET36996
> Thanks a ton:eeps:




Vehicle Information

VIN:WBABG2322W ET36996Model Code:9838 BG23Model Desc:328isAEngineering Series:E36 Motor Type:M52 Color Code:668 (Jet Black)Trim Code:P8SW (BLACK LEATHER) Production Date:1998/02Customer Name:Customer Address
*******>*******>
********>********>
 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:30400Retail Date:03/27/1998Wholesale Dealer:30400Wholesale Date:03/25/1998
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>
********>********> No Coverage As Of:03/27/2002Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:
*******>*******>
********>********> 
*******>*******>
********>********>

SCHEDULE MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:03/27/2001Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription0786PREMIUM PACKAGE0892100% OPTIONS0974KEYLESS ENTRY/ALARM0554ON-BOARD COMPUTER0205STEPTRONIC automatic trans.0098ALP RADIO C330405Door mirror caps in chrome 
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History

 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation0096370560502/27/200303/07/20031,361209733341032500010089920519601/10/200301/21/20030209735131000700011511583867502/14/200202/19/200249,890304006131558600
6321004800
011327982732912/19/200001/15/200137,486304001153129600
5210023100
011291192531609/27/200010/16/200035,0583040017110077SP
3232022900
3233003900
34000077SP
85990093SP
011274412412908/15/200009/11/200033,5283040051471301BI
6762011200
011218442092304/03/200004/10/200028,400304006131558600
85990091SP
011154731717310/26/199911/15/199918,960304000012270100011717285990092SP 
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, this is awesome!
Could you please check this one?

WBXPA93416WD27405

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Vehicle Information

VIN:WBXPA93416 WD27405Model Code:0665 PA03Model Desc:X3 3.0Engineering Series:E83 Motor Type:M54 Color Code:668 (Jet Black)Trim Code:LGAZ (Terracotta Montana Leather) Production Date:2005/09Customer Name:Customer AddressGRAND RAPIDS MI UNITED STATES
*******>*******>
********>********>
 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:86862Retail Date:11/01/2005Wholesale Dealer:86862Wholesale Date:10/28/2005
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>
********>********> No Coverage As Of:11/01/2009Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:
*******>*******>
********>********> 
*******>*******>
********>********>

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000  No Coverage As Of:11/01/2009Expiration Miles:50,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription0205STEPTRONIC automatic trans.0438Dark Maple Sycamore wood trim0716Aerodynamic package0402Panoramic moonroof0493Storage package05GAAlarm pre-wiring0249Multi-function steering wheel0248Heated steering wheel0693Satellite radio preparation0692CD changer preparation09AATransport protection0521Rain sensor and auto headlight0240Leather steering wheel0785White turn-signal lights0925Shipping package0441Smoker's package0818Battery switch08SPCO2 control01CACO2 relevant vehicles0640Phone preparation0534Automatic air conditioning0459Power front seats0ZCWCold Weather Package0761Privacy glass0346Chrome line exterior 
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History

 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation2016198803006/14/200606/16/20066,99386862721107790001
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## SoCalJD (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi. First post...was told about this site by someone at m5board.com. Thought I'd see if I can find some history on my M5, as it seems to have upgrades that aren't sold in the US. Vin- WBSDE93412CF90633


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. A real piece of mind!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

SoCalJD said:


> Hi. First post...was told about this site by someone at m5board.com. Thought I'd see if I can find some history on my M5, as it seems to have upgrades that aren't sold in the US. Vin- WBSDE93412CF90633




Vehicle Information


VIN:WBSDE93412 CF90633Model Code:0251 DE93Model Desc:M5Engineering Series:E39 Motor Type:S62 Color Code:896 (Blue Water Metallic)Trim Code:M1SW (Black Leather) Production Date:2001/11Customer Name:Customer Address
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>
















 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:68500Retail Date:03/22/2002Wholesale Dealer:68500Wholesale Date:12/18/2001
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********> No Coverage As Of:03/22/2006Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********> 
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:03/22/2005Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>

*******>********>*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription0261Rear side impact airbags0AAB100% OPTIONS0508Park Distance Control0257rear side airbag deactivation09715 SERIES MATS0752M audio with enhanced bass0465Fold down rear seats 
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History


 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation0862575970801/09/200601/24/200635,163164831362071500010809795697710/24/200510/29/200533,287164836590011500012878439839905/03/200505/11/200530,770042516331023700012854879674303/21/200503/24/200530,192042511143000100
1214959600

012831539536302/10/200502/26/200530,1630425117110077MP
34000077MP
5172000100
61610077MP
6211201100
6312027900
71100177MP
85990092MP

011228186606006/28/200407/02/200425,577560003355023900
61610077MP
6312211200
85990087MP

01519346453211/10/200311/20/200320,141228006121001200
6312211200

011102875840006/17/200306/20/200317,0705600061610077MP
6313051200
6317051200
85990089MP

01953682889004/23/200204/25/20022,1195600085990088MP01
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>********>[/TABLE]

Open Campaign Information
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>*******><TR bgColor=#ffffff>[TD]

0012230200SIB #12-11-06 ALPINA Z8 NOT AFFECTED REC
*******>*******>
********>********>
[/TD][/TR]********>********>


----------



## SoCalJD (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## jerrybsal (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there, I am looking to purchase a 98 528i and the private dealer has no service history for this car. Could you please help me out with the following VIN #WBADD6320WGT96563  for any indormation you might have on this....Thanks again!!!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

jerrybsal said:


> Hi there, I am looking to purchase a 98 528i and the private dealer has no service history for this car. Could you please help me out with the following VIN #WBADD6320WGT96563 for any indormation you might have on this....Thanks again!!!




Vehicle Information

VIN:WBADD6320W GT96563Model Code:9855 DD63Model Desc:528iAEngineering Series:E39 Motor Type:M52 Color Code:309 (ARCTIC SILVER METALLIC)Trim Code:N6TT (Gray Leather) Production Date:1998/07Customer Name:Customer Address
*******>*******>
********>********>
















 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:10729Retail Date:09/05/1998Wholesale Dealer:10729Wholesale Date:08/26/1998
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>*******>
********>********> No Coverage As Of:09/05/2002Expiration Miles:50,000 Comments:
*******>*******>
********>********> 
*******>*******>
********>********>

SCHEDULE MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:09/05/2001Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:EXPIRED No Coverage As Of:09/05/2004Expiration Miles:100,000
*******>*******>
********>********>
CPO Dealer:10729 - Chapman BMWPhone:(480) 949-7600CPO Enroll Date:09/14/2001 
*******>*******>
********>********>
*******>*******>
********>********>

*******>********>*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
CodeDescriptionCodeDescription078718" alloy wheels0403Moonroof0AAA100% OPTIONS0205STEPTRONIC automatic trans.09715 SERIES MATS 
*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>*******>[TR][TD][/TD][TD]
Repair History

 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation709332149709/02/200409/22/200461,4182129411510148UW
11530115UW
17110048UW
17110248UW
32410748UW
02416902476307/16/200207/29/200246,6612129465101515A5
6732011500
02413232463107/11/200207/15/200246,58121294115301150002410662451106/29/200207/03/200246,415212943241074800
6321051200
027358579040603/12/200203/13/200241,803107295116331300017184698683611/26/200112/04/200137,558107291153011500
5121073700
65101515A5
6763034800
016932328108706/29/200106/29/200133,792107295116073000
85990093SP
016625137568112/12/200012/13/200027,770107291178021500016549777411410/18/200010/19/200025,7071072934000077SP
85990091SP
016199946780502/28/200002/29/200017,1961072985990092SP015889626190407/06/199907/09/199910,4581072911009999SA
1178021500
5412103700
015851036094506/08/199906/09/19999,53910729001227010001609443112943200609436166034000
85990089SP

*******>*******>
********>********>[/TD][/TR]********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## NoMoreAutomatic (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello SignHere, I too was referred here by several posters at m5board.com. I'm looking to purchase my first BMW and would greatly appreciate it if you could provide me the service history for these 2 cars:

WBSDE93492CF90248

WBSDE93481BZ98063

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## trizzuth (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello! service history request please! needed today if possible, going to go check out this car this afternoon.. much thanks in advance!

Vin: WBAAW33431ET42952


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

trizzuth said:


> Hello! service history request please! needed today if possible, going to go check out this car this afternoon.. much thanks in advance!
> 
> Vin: WBAAW33431ET42952


I just PM'd you the results.


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

NoMoreAutomatic said:


> Hello SignHere, I too was referred here by several posters at m5board.com. I'm looking to purchase my first BMW and would greatly appreciate it if you could provide me the service history for these 2 cars:
> 
> WBSDE93492CF90248
> 
> ...




Vehicle Information
 VIN:WBSDE93492 CF90248Model Code:0251 DE93Model Desc:M5Engineering Series:E39 Motor Type:S62 Color Code:668 (Jet Black)Trim Code:O5SW (Black Extended Leather) Production Date:2001/10  Customer Name:Customer Address  
*******>
********>
































 







 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:76748Retail Date:11/21/2001Wholesale Dealer:76748Wholesale Date:11/16/2001  
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>
********> No Coverage As Of:11/21/2005Expiration Miles:50,000  Comments:  
*******>
********>







 
*******>
********>









FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:11/21/2004Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>
********>








CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE No Coverage As Of:11/21/2007Expiration Miles:100,000
*******>
********>








CPO Dealer:26712 - BMW of the Main LinePhone:(610) 668-2200CPO Enroll Date:11/11/2004 
*******>
********>
*******>
********>

*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]







[/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options
[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
Code







Description







Code







Description0AAA







100% OPTIONS







0971







5 SERIES MATS0776







Athracite Alcantara Headliner







0465







Fold down rear seats
*******>
********>[/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]







[/TD][TD]
Repair History
 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation847220236110/11/200610/13/200614,79830583001223020001636262963310/27/200510/29/200513,46526712616601480001398871576709/28/200409/30/20049,9092671285990087MP01189320459910/27/200310/29/20037,5802671234000077MP01195419078111/29/200212/04/20026,5037674861610077MP
85990087MP01840308240802/13/200202/19/20022,0387674885990088MP01
*******>
********>[/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE]


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

NoMoreAutomatic said:


> Hello SignHere, I too was referred here by several posters at m5board.com. I'm looking to purchase my first BMW and would greatly appreciate it if you could provide me the service history for these 2 cars:
> 
> WBSDE93492CF90248
> 
> ...


Number 2-



Vehicle Information
 VIN:WBSDE93481 BZ98063Model Code:0151 DE93Model Desc:M5Engineering Series:E39 Motor Type:S62 Color Code:381 (Le Mans-Blue Metallic)Trim Code:O5SS (Silverstone Extended Leather) Production Date:2000/11  Customer Name:Customer Address NEW HOPE PA UNITED STATES
*******>
********>
































 







 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:26776Retail Date:12/05/2000Wholesale Dealer:26776Wholesale Date:12/02/2000  
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>
********> No Coverage As Of:12/05/2004Expiration Miles:50,000  Comments:  
*******>
********>







 
*******>
********>









FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:12/05/2003Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>
********>
*******>
********>

*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]







[/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options
[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
Code







Description







Code







Description0499







100% OPTIONS







0257







rear side airbag deactivation0971







5 SERIES MATS







0752







M audio with enhanced bass0465







Fold down rear seats







0416







Rear sunshades
*******>
********>[/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]







[/TD][TD]
Repair History
 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation1420645418206/30/200407/03/200429,245864161832019600
85990007BL011267354552608/18/200308/23/200326,668864161214119600
85990092MP011390422739104/11/200304/15/200322,8632677685990087MP011006521722512/14/200112/18/200111,5302677685990089MP01865771432208/07/200108/15/20017,24726776655291430001823141220504/04/200104/09/20013,48326776353101390001780381119501/26/200101/29/20011,2272677685990088MP01
*******>
********>[/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE]

Open Campaign Information








*******>
********>

*******><TR bgColor=#ffffff>[TD]









SIB #12-11-06 ALPINA Z8 NOT AFFECTED REC
*******>
********>
[/TD][/TR]********>


----------



## NoMoreAutomatic (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## NoMoreAutomatic (Oct 25, 2006)

Signhere, one more question.

I was using the service code lookup tool and 0012230200 registered as : "SONDERBEFUND KOGR 12" Do you know what that means? Thanks again.


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

NoMoreAutomatic said:


> Signhere, one more question.
> 
> I was using the service code lookup tool and 0012230200 registered as : "SONDERBEFUND KOGR 12" Do you know what that means? Thanks again.


Nope, sorry. I don't actually know everything, I just pretend that I do. ;-)

I'd call your friendly local BMW Center and ask them.


----------



## CAL_gsr (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree. I spoke with a friend-of-a-friend who's affiliated with a BMW dealer and his opinion is to treat the car as a salvage title and price accordingly.

I guess the lesson is to run the VIN with BMW as well as Carfax to get the full history. Is this a service that your local dealer will do or is one's only choice to bombard helpful bimmerfest members?



SignHere said:


> Yes, if the person who owned the vehicle had it certified it would retain that status.
> 
> We see a lot of people who pay big bucks for cars and are picky. But when it comes to geting a trade assist, there must have been a relatively good reason for BMW to go along with it.


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Any dealer can pull up the service history for you. The service department might be a better place to start because obviously the sales guys want you to buy one of their cars.


----------



## ninjzx998 (Oct 26, 2006)

Want to pull up one more?  I know the prior owner and he said it had a lot replaced under warranty but I have no records

WBSDE9349YBZ95750

Much appreciated


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

ninjzx998 said:


> Want to pull up one more?  I know the prior owner and he said it had a lot replaced under warranty but I have no records
> 
> WBSDE9349YBZ95750
> 
> Much appreciated




Vehicle Information
 VIN:WBSDE9349Y BZ95750Model Code:0051 DE93Model Desc:M5Engineering Series:E39 Motor Type:S62 Color Code:416 (Carbon Black Metallic)Trim Code:O5SS (Silverstone Extended Leather) Production Date:2000/02  Customer Name:Customer Address  
*******>
********>
































 







 BMW Assist Expiration Date:/ / TCU ESN:0 TCU MIN:TCU MDN:Retail Dealer:75784Retail Date:03/30/2000Wholesale Dealer:75784Wholesale Date:03/29/2000  
NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY
*******>
********> No Coverage As Of:03/30/2004Expiration Miles:50,000  Comments:  
*******>
********>







 
*******>
********>









FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000  No Coverage As Of:03/30/2003Expiration Miles:36,000
*******>
********>
*******>
********>

*******>********><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]







[/TD][TD]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]Vehicle Options
[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
Code







Description







Code







Description0769







100% OPTIONS







0971







5 SERIES MATS0416







Rear sunshades 
*******>
********>[/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE][/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE]<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#ebebeb border=0>*******>[TR][TD]







[/TD][TD]
Repair History
 RO #ClaimRepair DateEntry DateMileageDealerService CodeLocation6299761605306/13/200506/21/200574,7462670351160215ER016057600346010/16/200310/21/200349,415267031113024800
1161124800016043430235308/21/200308/27/200347,605267031136014800
5116004100
6131908800
6135761500
6510081400013141455933603/04/200303/06/200340,241363396121001200013041985935502/25/200303/06/200340,098363395121034100
5141045400
612107590001507733204809/23/200209/24/200234,79334400621120860001501943176209/11/200209/16/200234,284344005116341300
61610756MP
6312211200
85990092MP01461013053007/01/200207/30/200231,510344001213001200
2121007777
6411127900
6411278000010968162678305/08/200205/08/200228,5801069910320105MP
1136923900
3321001300
34110077MP
34210077MP
6732013900010963072609804/11/200204/11/200228,363106995171004100
659001140001396232686202/18/200203/06/200226,459344002611020100
335505370001380592618401/17/200202/08/200225,4383440011009999SA
2152024800
3441020100
5116070100
61610077MP
616107560001371002509612/28/200101/07/200224,995344005116073000
85990092MP011847071871410/30/200111/12/200123,207206261178029600
2511033700
5116341300011557600292812/07/200012/14/200011,278206266321051200
85990089MP010404092570605/03/200005/03/20001,2577578485990088MP01
*******>
********>[/TD][/TR]********>[/TABLE]

Open Campaign Information








*******>
********>

*******><TR bgColor=#ffffff>[TD]









SIB #12-11-06 ALPINA Z8 NOT AFFECTED REC
*******>
********>
[/TD][/TR]********>


----------



## killerdeck (Dec 21, 2001)

Sign,

Thanks for all that you do fellow Austinite! Could you check out this VERY interesting 3 - series with claimed special order cloth seats:

VIN: WBAEV33465KR32994

Regards,

Evan


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

NoMoreAutomatic said:


> I was using the service code lookup tool and 0012230200 registered as : "SONDERBEFUND KOGR 12" Do you know what that means?


I assume you mean my tool at http://www.tmk.com/defect-form?

That was a partial match for 001223xx and translates as "special findings group 12". My tool incorporates data from a variety of sources, not all of which are in English.

Group 12 is "Engine electrical system" and 00122301 comes back as "INCORRECT CONSTRUCTION DME CONTROL UNIT". So you can infer that this was a service action (since it starts with 00) and was related to the engine electronics, most likely the DME.


----------



## Chitown_325i (Oct 27, 2006)

*Service Record Please*

Sign,

Would you please pull the service record for this VIN please?

WBAAV33401FV04050

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

killerdeck said:


> Sign,
> 
> Thanks for all that you do fellow Austinite! Could you check out this VERY interesting 3 - series with claimed special order cloth seats:
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I've never seen this. Looks like a Euro (Or elsewher) car refitted for the US.

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAEV33465 KR32994 
Model Code: 0544 EV43 
Model Desc: 325i 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 430 (Oxford Green Metallic) 
Trim Code: J1AT (Black Cloth) 
Production Date: 2004/05

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
WESTMONT IL 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 
Retail Date: 03/20/2006 
Wholesale Dealer: 00834 
Wholesale Date: 09/08/2006

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 03/20/2010 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments: DISCLOSURES DATED 06/06/06 AMOUNT $ 9,343.08 VEH @ 17,757 MIRE-PROD.VEHICLE UPFITTED TO MEET US SPECS:REFIN.ROOF,L&R SIDE PNLS,HOOD,FRT.BMPR,L&R REARVIEW MIRRORS,L&R FRT.DRS,L&R HDLITE HOUSINGS,PER DOC.10/06 FILE.POSTED 10/03/2006

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 03/20/2010 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 0991 PRE-PRODUCTION 
0650 In-dash CD player 0438 Wood trim 
0403 Moonroof 02CD Light alloy wheels star spoke 
0495 Center rear headrest 0494 Heated front seats 
0710 M steering wheel 0493 Storage package 
0249 Multi-function steering wheel 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0520 Foglights 0550 On-board computer 
0926 Full-size spare tire 0473 Center armrest 
0441 Smoker's package 0676 Hi-fi sound system 
0818 Battery switch 0508 Park Distance Control 
08SP CO2 control 0672 6 disc CD changer 
01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 0640 Phone preparation 
0534 Automatic air conditioning 0251 Flat tire warning 
0423 Floor mats 0481 Sport seats


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Chitown_325i said:


> Sign,
> 
> Would you please pull the service record for this VIN please?
> 
> ...


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAAV33401 FV04050 
Model Code: 0144 AV33 
Model Desc: 325i 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 668 (Jet Black) 
Trim Code: K4SW (Black Leatherette) 
Production Date: 2001/04

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
BUFFALO GROVE 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 23779 
Retail Date: 06/02/2001 
Wholesale Dealer: 23779 
Wholesale Date: 06/01/2001

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 06/02/2005 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000 
No Coverage As Of: 06/02/2004 
Expiration Miles: 36,000

CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE 
No Coverage As Of: 06/02/2007 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

CPO Dealer: 96628 - Fields BMW Phone: (847) 441-5300 
CPO Enroll Date: 02/05/2004

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0403 Moonroof 0AAB 100% OPTIONS 
0ZSP Sport Package

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
769649 23413 11/11/2005 11/17/2005 62,684 52800 12610015UW
62141111UW 01 
769097 23203 11/04/2005 11/11/2005 62,579 52800 12141115UW
51331229UW 01 
752914 20170 07/27/2005 08/02/2005 57,923 52800 64112780UW 01 
752742 20131 07/27/2005 07/29/2005 57,922 52800 51350013UW 01 
722728 14817 01/24/2005 01/28/2005 48,818 52800 5114006800
5412050100
6161075600
6312181200
6321051200 01 
114851 12388 02/05/2004 02/18/2004 35,817 96628 11280377MP
1151014800
1613054800
64520377MP
6454013900 01 
113308 11168 01/14/2004 01/21/2004 35,019 96628 34000077MP
34117777MP
61610077MP
85990091MP 01 
096977 01558 05/10/2003 05/14/2003 22,751 96628 61610077MP
85990092MP 01 
128722 04186 02/05/2003 02/07/2003 18,526 46518 6313051200 01 
125428 03707 09/28/2002 10/07/2002 14,650 46518 3112043900 01 
078244 89874 05/22/2002 05/23/2002 9,412 96628 5116045400
85990087MP 01 
94088 40895 02/01/2002 02/06/2002 4,280 23779 0064360100 01 
84260 39383 09/07/2001 09/20/2001 1,845 23779 0064320100 01


----------



## Chitown_325i (Oct 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Sign, Thanks for the lookup. Would you please look up one more? I'm a bit sketched by a car had some many small issues. Hopefully this other car checks out better.

WBABN33461JW50311

Thanks!!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Chitown_325i said:


> Sign, Thanks for the lookup. Would you please look up one more? I'm a bit sketched by a car had some many small issues. Hopefully this other car checks out better.
> 
> WBABN33461JW50311
> 
> Thanks!!


Not much for a 5 year old car, good luck!

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBABN33461 JW50311 
Model Code: 0134 BN33 
Model Desc: 325Ci 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 317 (Orient Blue Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2001/07

Customer Name: 
Customer Address

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 56592 
Retail Date: 07/27/2001 
Wholesale Dealer: 56592 
Wholesale Date: 07/26/2001

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 07/27/2005 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000 
No Coverage As Of: 07/27/2004 
Expiration Miles: 36,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0AAA 100% OPTIONS 0662 In-dash CD player 
0ZSP Sport Package

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
189464 69673 03/03/2005 03/05/2005 41,786 25244 1128013900
1136013900 01

177181 63115 05/28/2004 06/02/2004 33,514 25244 85990092MP 01 
166941 59086 10/13/2003 10/21/2003 26,857 25244 34000077MP
5172000100 01

148433 53903 10/09/2002 10/11/2002 15,075 25244 3541003400 01 
434704 64938 10/03/2002 10/04/2002 14,894 56592 85990089MP 01


----------



## Chitown_325i (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks again!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

rusticfm said:


> I'm new to this Form and I can't believe the info on the BMV. I recently purchased this BMW. Could you check it for me? Thanks mucho. WBSBR93445PK09220 Keep up the great work!!!


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBSBR93445 PK09220 
Model Code: 0532 BR93 
Model Desc: M3 Con 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: S54 
Color Code: 416 (Carbon Black Metallic) 
Trim Code: N5TT (Gray Leather) 
Production Date: 2005/01

Customer Name: 
Customer Address

BMW Assist Expiration Date: 09/25/2006 
TCU ESN: 14602515601 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 99139 
Retail Date: 06/22/2005 
Wholesale Dealer: 99139 
Wholesale Date: 03/29/2005

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 06/22/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 06/22/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0650 In-dash CD player 0639 BMW Assist w/Bluetooth System 
0692 CD changer preparation 09AA Transport protection 
0522 Xenon headlights 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0473 Center armrest 0925 Shipping package 
0441 Smoker's package 0508 Park Distance Control 
0818 Battery switch 0674 Harman-kardon sound system 
01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 08SP CO2 control 
0391 Blue soft top 0737 Aluminum interior trim 
0ZCW Cold Weather Package 0793 SMG-Sequential Manual Gearbox 
0792 19" wheels w/performance tires

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
087298 03349 07/21/2006 08/25/2006 14,256 99139 72600015CR 01 
186456 01715 07/06/2006 07/11/2006 13,999 99139 5116004100 01 
184317 00436 05/26/2006 05/31/2006 13,152 99139 85990089MP 01 
167401 90622 07/19/2005 07/22/2005 2,523 99139 85990088MP 01


----------



## Lonewolf (Oct 15, 2006)

SignHere,

Can you please check the service history on this 2003 330Ci?

VIN: WBABN53403JU29530

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Lonewolf said:


> SignHere,
> 
> Can you please check the service history on this 2003 330Ci?
> 
> ...


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBABN53403 JU29530 
Model Code: 0333 BN53 
Model Desc: 330Ci 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6TT (Gray Leather) 
Production Date: 2002/12

Customer Name: 
Customer Address

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 21852 
Retail Date: 01/18/2003 
Wholesale Dealer: 21852 
Wholesale Date: 01/16/2003

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 01/18/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 01/18/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0926 Full-size spare tire 
0925 Shipping package 0692 CD changer preparation 
0210 Dynamic Stability Control 0522 Xenon headlights 
0520 Foglights 0441 Smoker's package 
0650 In-dash CD player 0ZSP Sport Package 
0ZPP Premium Package 0674 Harman-kardon sound system 
0459 Power front seats 0534 Automatic air conditioning

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
232610 82581 10/27/2006 11/01/2006 49,874 24335 10320105MP
17110077MP
6312201200
85990087MP 01 
121760 82059 11/08/2005 11/10/2005 43,428 04660 0012100200
10320105MP
34000077MP
61610077MP
85990091MP 01 
82059 22582 06/01/2004 06/03/2004 30,780 21852 5172000100 01 
81757 22565 05/22/2004 05/27/2004 30,201 21852 85990092MP 01 
73097 21925 09/20/2003 09/23/2003 16,011 21852 85990091MP 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

wjw002 said:


> Any idea what "0441 Smoker's package" is?


One of my paranoid customers told me that they theorize it is a subtle attempt by the sneaky Germans to take over America by encouraging smoking and thereby more smoking related deaths leaving us vulnerable and weak.

You meet so many ....uh...'different' customers in this line of work!


----------



## KevinMR (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, the VIN of my M5 is WBSDE93403CF93881. Looking back through my package from when I bought it in August, I don't have the options list and service history. If it is not too much trouble, that info would be great. Many thanks either way. Kevin


----------



## Glockz (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing an 03 540i but it's a lease turn in so I don't know anything about the history of the car. Could somebody pull the service history and tell me if there is anything to be concered with?

Thanks in advance,
Michael

VIN: WBADN634X3GN88566


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

KevinMR said:


> Hi, the VIN of my M5 is WBSDE93403CF93881. Looking back through my package from when I bought it in August, I don't have the options list and service history. If it is not too much trouble, that info would be great. Many thanks either way. Kevin


No problem at all.

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBSDE93403 CF93881 
Model Code: 0351 DE93 
Model Desc: M5 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: S62 
Color Code: 472 (Sterling Gray Metallic) 
Trim Code: M1SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2003/05

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
LAFAYETTE CA 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 86846 
Retail Date: 08/30/2003 
Wholesale Dealer: 86846 
Wholesale Date: 06/20/2003

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 08/30/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 08/30/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE 
No Coverage As Of: 08/30/2009 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

CPO Dealer: 86846 - Rusnak BMW Phone: (805) 496-6500 
CPO Enroll Date: 08/25/2006

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0609 Navigation system 
0319 Universal Garage Door Opener 0925 Shipping package 
0818 Battery switch 0265 Tire pressure monitor 
0261 Rear side impact airbags 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0257 rear side airbag deactivation 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0438 Wood trim 0465 Fold down rear seats 
0752 M audio with enhanced bass 0508 Park Distance Control 
0403 Moonroof 0672 6 disc CD changer

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
356369 24839 09/02/2006 09/09/2006 23,664 86846 0012230200 01 
318855 10381 03/08/2005 03/19/2005 14,088 86846 85990089MP 01 
300635 03951 06/17/2004 06/24/2004 7,888 86846 6211003700
85990087MP 01 
286285 99353 11/29/2003 12/03/2003 1,848 86846 85990088MP 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Glockz said:


> I'm looking at purchasing an 03 540i but it's a lease turn in so I don't know anything about the history of the car. Could somebody pull the service history and tell me if there is anything to be concered with?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Michael
> ...


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBADN634X3 GN88566 
Model Code: 0358 DN63 
Model Desc: 540iA 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: M62 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2002/10

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
FORT LEE NJ 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 26443 
Retail Date: 12/02/2002 
Wholesale Dealer: 26443 
Wholesale Date: 11/29/2002

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 12/02/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 12/02/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0319 Universal Garage Door Opener 
0694 CD changer preparation 0925 Shipping package 
0818 Battery switch 0522 Xenon headlights 
0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0677 Premium hi-fi system 0650 In-dash CD player 
0ZSP Sport Package 0459 Power front seats 
0403 Moonroof 0ZCW Cold Weather Package

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
492415 27839 06/17/2006 06/28/2006 43,266 36460 34117777MP
34217777MP
5116331300
6211208600
6400311100 01 
719017 31361 10/18/2005 10/22/2005 41,042 26443 1142004800
1711007200
6577308100
85990091MP 01 
629435 14023 11/20/2004 11/24/2004 30,965 76350 5210031300 01 
626631 12383 09/25/2004 09/30/2004 28,806 76350 61610077MP
6321061200
6325051200
85990092MP 01 
613121 04740 01/10/2004 01/15/2004 16,849 76350 34117777MP
6317051200 01 
612395 04449 12/26/2003 01/08/2004 16,461 76350 6312221200 01 
610755 03417 11/24/2003 12/02/2003 15,305 76350 5116331300
85990089MP 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## Glockz (Nov 6, 2006)

@SignHere

Thanks! I ran a carfax on that 540 and it turns out it was in a front collision with a utility pole. So I'm moving on...if you don't mind could you run this VIN? It was my second choice.

VIN: WBADT634X3CK42840

BTW, what dealership do you work at?


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Glockz said:


> @SignHere
> 
> Thanks! I ran a carfax on that 540 and it turns out it was in a front collision with a utility pole. So I'm moving on...if you don't mind could you run this VIN? It was my second choice.
> 
> ...


I don't like to say, I'm not a sponsor here but I support those who are. Sometimes I like to be an obnoxious, opionionated, insufferable pr*ck, and if I was a sponsor I'd have to give that up. :rofl:

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBADT634X3 CK42840 
Model Code: 0355 DT63 
Model Desc: 530iA 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 668 (Jet Black) 
Trim Code: N6SN (Sand Leather) 
Production Date: 2003/04

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
DALLAS TX 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 42323 
Retail Date: 08/04/2003 
Wholesale Dealer: 42323 
Wholesale Date: 06/27/2003

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 08/04/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 08/04/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0694 CD changer preparation 
0925 Shipping package 0818 Battery switch 
0210 Dynamic Stability Control 0522 Xenon headlights 
0202 steptronic paddles 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0785 White turn-signal lights 0650 In-dash CD player 
0ZSP Sport Package 0ZPP Premium Package 
0459 Power front seats 0403 Moonroof 
0534 Automatic air conditioning

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
152583 39317 05/19/2006 05/23/2006 26,017 26731 3231074100 01 
151736 38945 05/12/2006 05/17/2006 25,508 26731 10320105MP
11280377MP
85990092MP 01 
136727 30003 11/23/2005 11/24/2005 22,897 26731 0012100200
6577081500 01 
130564 26496 09/16/2005 09/22/2005 21,709 26731 10320105MP
34000077MP
61610077MP
85990091MP 01 
124015 22655 07/07/2005 07/12/2005 20,701 26731 5121093700 01 
112688 16047 02/28/2005 03/01/2005 17,854 26731 5145003700 01 
112009 15660 02/19/2005 02/22/2005 17,648 26731 61610077MP
6213158600 01 
225441 06291 09/10/2004 09/11/2004 13,026 26731 10320105MP
1711007200
5116312200
85990089MP 01 
219106 02407 07/02/2004 07/03/2004 10,579 26731 3233023700
6131583700
6312066000 01 
210145 96697 03/19/2004 03/20/2004 7,835 42323 5116033700 01 
195888 88345 09/26/2003 09/30/2003 1,465 42323 5116033700 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## Turbo G (Nov 6, 2006)

Could you possibly pull a service history for me on this 2001 740i? The only local dealer we have here is not so helpful.....Thanks a ton!!!!

WBAGG83481DN86428


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Turbo G said:


> Could you possibly pull a service history for me on this 2001 740i? The only local dealer we have here is not so helpful.....Thanks a ton!!!!
> 
> WBAGG83481DN86428


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAGG83481 DN86428 
Model Code: 0174 GG83 
Model Desc: 740i 
Engineering Series: E38 
Motor Type: M62 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6TT (Gray Leather) 
Production Date: 2001/02

Customer Name:
Customer Address 
FREMONT CA 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 13778 
Retail Date: 04/16/2001 
Wholesale Dealer: 13778 
Wholesale Date: 03/22/2001

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 04/16/2005 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000 
No Coverage As Of: 04/16/2004 
Expiration Miles: 36,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0848 VOICE INPUT SYSTEM (SES) KIT 0270 SPORT PACKAGE 
0847 CPT8000 TIMEPORT PHONE KIT 0660 100% OPTIONS 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 0466 Roof trim strips in body color 
0358 Infrared windshield 0096 FIRST AID / FLOOR MATS 
0403 Moonroof

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
029718 09509 09/23/2003 09/25/2003 32,785 24856 34000077MP
61610077MP
85990092MP 01 
225998 77018 05/17/2002 05/22/2002 16,390 13778 0064360100 01 
77017 61610077MP
85990091MP 
198476 68986 07/05/2001 07/10/2001 5,202 13778 84112212AZ 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

Could you possibly pull a service history and factory options for these 2006 X5s? I am looking to get one of these, and have to decide by tonight. Are there any blemishes on the record for these cars? Anything will help! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


5UXFA13566LY35076
5UXFA13546LY25307


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

SignHere said:


> One of my paranoid customers told me that they theorize it is a subtle attempt by the sneaky Germans to take over America by encouraging smoking and thereby more smoking related deaths leaving us vulnerable and weak.
> 
> You meet so many ....uh...'different' customers in this line of work!


OMG!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

boriska00 said:


> Could you possibly pull a service history and factory options for these 2006 X5s? I am looking to get one of these, and have to decide by tonight. Are there any blemishes on the record for these cars? Anything will help! THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> 5UXFA13566LY35076
> 5UXFA13546LY25307


Vehicle Information 
VIN: 5UXFA13566 LY35076 
Model Code: 0664 FA23 
Model Desc: X5 3.0 
Engineering Series: E53 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 668 (Jet Black) 
Trim Code: LCSW (Black Dakota Leather) 
Production Date: 2006/01

Customer Name: 
Customer Address

BMW Assist Expiration Date: 03/18/2007 
TCU ESN: 10215135471 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 26881 
Retail Date: 03/18/2006 
Wholesale Dealer: 26881 
Wholesale Date: 01/23/2006

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 03/18/2010 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 03/18/2010 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 04NA Digital compass mirror 
0609 Navigation system 0435 Anthracite Maple wood trim 
0945 price dependancy 0430 Auto-dimming mirrors 
0386 Roof rails 0524 Adaptive light control 
0522 Xenon headlights 0ZRC Rear Climate Package 
0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 0ZPP Premium Package 
0ZSP Sport Package 0926 Full-size spare tire 
0442 Cupholders 0441 Smoker's package 
0676 Hi-fi sound system 0508 Park Distance Control 
08SP CO2 control 01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 
0330 Sport Package 0534 Automatic air conditioning 
0459 Power front seats 0488 Lumbar support 
0ZCW Cold Weather Package

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
793926 27966 04/11/2006 04/21/2006 721 52800 5142003900 01 
132505 84720 03/01/2006 03/22/2006 17 26881 1364011500 01 
132400 84096 02/10/2006 02/14/2006 14 26881 1213001200 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS

Vehicle Information 
VIN: 5UXFA13546 LY25307 
Model Code: 0664 FA23 
Model Desc: X5 3.0 
Engineering Series: E53 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 475 (Black Sapphire Metallic) 
Trim Code: LCSW (Black Dakota Leather) 
Production Date: 2005/09

Customer Name: 
Customer Address
HIGHLAND PARK IL 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 10215063305 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 52800 
Retail Date: 11/30/2005 
Wholesale Dealer: 52800 
Wholesale Date: 09/15/2005

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 02/28/2010 
Expiration Miles: 55,000 
Includes DEMO Extension Warranty

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 11/30/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 0650 In-dash CD player 
0438 Dark Poplar wood trim 0945 price dependancy 
0386 Roof rails 0248 Heated steering wheel 
0321 Exterior parts in body color 0555 on-board computer 
0524 Adaptive light control 0ZRC Rear Climate Package 
0522 Xenon headlights 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0ZPP Premium Package 0926 Full-size spare tire 
0442 Cupholders 0441 Smoker's package 
0676 Hi-fi sound system 08SP CO2 control 
01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 0534 Automatic air conditioning 
0459 Power front seats 0488 Lumbar support 
0ZCW Cold Weather Package

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
817477 32885 08/31/2006 09/20/2006 8,434 52800 2400238300 01 
810694 31356 07/22/2006 07/29/2006 7,428 52800 5412094100 01 
809705 31254 07/17/2006 07/28/2006 7,327 52800 1042037100 01 
805705 30375 06/26/2006 07/06/2006 6,089 52800 5412093200 01 
774326 24366 12/05/2005 12/21/2005 197 52800 6130491500 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

THANK YOU!!! :thumbup:


----------



## oclin627 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have another one for 2006 650 coupe

WBAEH13416CR49709

Thanks


----------



## Glockz (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, this is the last request. Thanks again!!

VIN: WBAVB33566PS06252


----------



## Adamn1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAEH13416 CR49709 
Model Code: 0667 EH23 
Model Desc: 650i C 
Engineering Series: E63 
Motor Type: N62T 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: LCSW (Black Dakota Leather) 
Production Date: 2005/11 

Customer Name: AV 
Customer Address NO ADDRESS SUPPLIED 





BMW Assist Expiration Date: 12/31/2006 
TCU ESN: 10215103724 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 24335 
Retail Date: 12/31/2005 
Wholesale Dealer: 24335 
Wholesale Date: 12/22/2005 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 03/31/2010 
Expiration Miles: 55,000 
Includes DEMO Extension Warranty 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 12/31/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0620 Voice activation 0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 
0436 Dark Birch wood trim 0609 Navigation system 
0639 BMW Assist w/Bluetooth System 0697 DVD Area coding, North America 
0430 Auto-dimming mirrors 0524 Adaptive light control 
0ZPS Premium Sound Package 09AA Transport protection 
0ZSP Sport Package 0925 Shipping package 
0441 Smoker's package 0818 Battery switch 
0508 Park Distance Control 0229 Active Roll Stabilization 
08SP CO2 control 01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 
0563 Ambient light package 0319 Universal Garage Door Opener 
0423 Floor mats 0ZCW Cold Weather Package 
0655 Satellite radio 


Open Campaign Information 

0061510200 SIB #34-05-06 LBL 477 CHECK SZL OPTICAL 


_______________________________________________________________





Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAVB33566 PS06252 
Model Code: 0642 VB33 
Model Desc: 330i 
Engineering Series: E90 
Motor Type: N52 
Color Code: 300 (Alpine White) 
Trim Code: LCB8 (Terra Dakota Leather) 
Production Date: 2006/04 

Customer Name: 


BMW Assist Expiration Date: 05/22/2007 
TCU ESN: 10215228707 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 26167 
Retail Date: 05/22/2006 
Wholesale Dealer: 26167 
Wholesale Date: 05/19/2006 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 05/22/2010 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 05/22/2010 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0620 Voice activation 0544 Dynamic cruise control 
0609 Navigation system 0403 Moonroof 
05GA Alarm pre-wiring 0249 Multi-function steering wheel 
0694 CD changer preparation 0322 Comfort Access 
0524 Adaptive light control 0522 Xenon headlights 
0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 0ZPP Premium Package 
0ZSP Sport Package 0677 Logic7 sound system 
0441 Smoker's package 04AD Brushed Aluminum trim 
08SP CO2 control 01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 
0534 Automatic air conditioning 0428 Warning triangle 
0459 Power front seats 0563 Ambient light package 


Open Campaign Information 


NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS 



_____________________________________________

That help?


----------



## Glockz (Nov 6, 2006)

Adamn1 said:


> That help?


Yes, Thanks for your help Adamn1!!


----------



## Karen1122 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Newbe Request for Service History*

I have been looking for serivce information when I stumbled on to this site where my dreams may come true.

I would be greatful if I could get the Serivce history on WBAEK73414B322614 (2004 -645Ci)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## brainguy (Nov 5, 2006)

Can someone check this VIN for me - WBXPA93435WD12015?


----------



## Hokie99 (Nov 13, 2006)

> I have been looking for serivce information when I stumbled on to this site where my dreams may come true.


What a great service SignHere and Adam1...

Looking for history on VIN WBSBL93455PN63605 would like more info since this is out-of-state.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAEK73414 B322614 
Model Code: 0468 EK83 
Model Desc: 645Cic 
Engineering Series: E64 
Motor Type: N62 
Color Code: 475 (Black Sapphire Metallic) 
Trim Code: LCGE (Cream Beige Dakota Leather) 
Production Date: 2004/07 

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 



BMW Assist Expiration Date: 08/24/2005 
TCU ESN: 14602460591 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 22006 
Retail Date: 08/25/2004 
Wholesale Dealer: 22006 
Wholesale Date: 08/18/2004 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 08/25/2008 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 08/25/2008 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE 
No Coverage As Of: 08/25/2010 
Expiration Miles: 100,000 

CPO Dealer: 22006 - BMW of Fairfax Phone: (703) 560-2300 
CPO Enroll Date: 04/17/2006 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0620 Voice activation 0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 
0437 Wood trim 0609 Navigation system 
0639 BMW Assist 0388 Black soft top 
0605 BMW Assist software 0697 DVD Area coding, North America 
0430 Auto-dimming mirrors 0524 Adaptive light control 
0ZPS Premium Sound Package 0ZSP Sport Package 
0925 Shipping package 0441 Smoker's package 
0818 Battery switch 0508 Park Distance Control 
0229 Active Roll Stabilization 08SP CO2 control 
01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 0563 Ambient light package 
0319 Universal Garage Door Opener 0423 Floor mats 
0ZCW Cold Weather Package 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
263082 67108 10/11/2006 10/14/2006 23,479 26776 6761051200 01 
258967 65585 08/24/2006 08/30/2006 22,187 26776 64310237MP
85990501MP 01 
256624 65027 08/04/2006 08/10/2006 21,559 26776 1032004200
3710043900
85990091MP 01 
236145 77246 04/17/2006 04/29/2006 17,418 22006 34000077MP
85990501MP 01 
218375 68027 08/08/2005 08/10/2005 9,574 22006 85990089MP
85990501MP 01 
205097 61657 01/25/2005 02/08/2005 3,677 22006 0012980100 01 
61656 6132031400
6510161500
8411011200


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBSBL93455 PN63605 
Model Code: 0537 BL93 
Model Desc: M3 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: S54 
Color Code: A07 (Mystic Blue Metallic) 
Trim Code: N5SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2005/07 

Customer Name:


BMW Assist Expiration Date: 10/04/2007 
TCU ESN: 14602556338 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 04529 
Retail Date: 10/04/2005 
Wholesale Dealer: 99139 
Wholesale Date: 08/07/2005 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 10/04/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 10/04/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

CPO 72 MO/100K MLSENDING 
No Coverage As Of: 10/04/2011 
Expiration Miles: 100,000 

CPO Dealer: 04497 - BMW Concord Phone: (925) 682-3577 
CPO Enroll Date: 09/18/2006 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0650 In-dash CD player 0946 pioneer radio/price dependancy 
0490 Adjustable seat width/lumbar 0692 CD changer preparation 
0522 Xenon headlights 09AA Transport protection 
0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 0ZPP Premium Package 
0473 Center armrest 0925 Shipping package 
0441 Smoker's package 0508 Park Distance Control 
0818 Battery switch 0674 Harman-kardon sound system 
08SP CO2 control 0737 Aluminum interior trim 
0ZCW Cold Weather Package 0793 SMG-Sequential Manual Gearbox 
0792 19" wheels w/performance tires 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
25837 48328 09/14/2006 09/19/2006 13,500 04529 85990089MP 01 
14561 41763 10/28/2005 10/29/2005 1,199 04529 85990088MP 01 
169607 91955 08/30/2005 09/01/2005 4 99139 0061350200 01 


Open Campaign Information 


NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## Karen1122 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help SeaTown. I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## robbyrob (Mar 25, 2003)

*Wbagn63483dr16453*

Please post one for: Wbagn63483dr16453 
Thanks


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

robbyrob said:


> Please post one for: Wbagn63483dr16453
> Thanks


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAGN63483 DR16453 
Model Code: 0379 GN63 
Model Desc: 745Li 
Engineering Series: E66 
Motor Type: N62 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: U6SW (Black Nasca Leather) 
Production Date: 2003/02

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
BROOKLYN NY 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: 04/05/2008 
TCU ESN: 14602391380 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 69000 
Retail Date: 04/04/2003 
Wholesale Dealer: 69000 
Wholesale Date: 03/28/2003

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 04/04/2009 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 04/04/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0620 Voice activation 0265 Tire pressure monitor 
0438 Wood trim 0202 steptronic paddles 
0609 Navigation system 0358 Infrared windshield 
0494 Heated front seats 0430 Auto-dimming mirrors 
0248 Heated steering wheel 0ZCA AM/FM cassette 
0691  CD holder 0ZFA First aid kit 
0ZPS Premium Sound Package 0785 White turn-signal lights 
0925 Shipping package 0441 Smoker's package 
0508 Park Distance Control 0ZKR key ring 
0456 Comfort seats w/lumbar support 0423 Floor mats 
0ZCV Convenience Package 0268 19" wheels w/performance tires

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
56638 48373 10/05/2006 10/07/2006 27,954 69000 34210077MP
61610077MP
85990101MP 01 
54170 47041 09/12/2006 09/14/2006 27,279 69000 6512311200 01 
44274 41096 05/09/2006 05/11/2006 24,378 69000 34117777MP 01 
37087 36801 02/03/2006 02/08/2006 22,353 69000 0061410200 01 
36800 61610077MP
8411010200
85990091MP
85990501MP 
27913 31131 09/23/2005 09/27/2005 21,426 69000 6422061300
6577288100 01 
26889 30448 09/06/2005 09/09/2005 21,098 69000 3231033900
6711013900 01 
25800 29876 08/23/2005 08/25/2005 20,798 69000 6577288100 01 
24052 28868 07/29/2005 08/02/2005 19,853 69000 3112073900
3710044800
5147004100
6577288100 01 
20216 26773 06/09/2005 06/14/2005 18,360 69000 1032003500
1115031500
6121001200 01 
17632 25033 04/28/2005 05/05/2005 18,038 69000 0061060200 01 
25032 1214932300
5146023700 
14279 22725 03/11/2005 03/17/2005 17,421 69000 34000077MP
64310237MP
8411421500
85990501MP 01 
660927 18935 12/10/2004 12/21/2004 16,620 69000 5141013700
6312065900 01 
639133 14050 08/10/2004 08/19/2004 13,406 69000 34110077MP
61610077MP
6575331400
85990089MP 01 
621878 09972 05/04/2004 05/11/2004 9,191 69000 1614031800
1812013900
5121002900
61610077MP
6166034800
85990087MP 01 
597438 05121 12/08/2003 12/17/2003 4,506 69000 0061790100 01 
582480 01296 08/27/2003 09/06/2003 3,474 69000 0012740100 01 
01295 1031003500

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## ozr (Nov 16, 2006)

Please post service history for two VINs:

WBSDE93413CF92254
WBSDE93413CF93937

Thank you for your help.

:hi:


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBSDE93413 CF92254 
Model Code: 0351 DE93 
Model Desc: M5 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: S62 
Color Code: 416 (Carbon Black Metallic) 
Trim Code: M1SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2002/10 





BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 36500 
Retail Date: 11/12/2002 
Wholesale Dealer: 36500 
Wholesale Date: 11/08/2002 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 11/12/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 11/12/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

CPO 72 MO/100K MLSENDING 
No Coverage As Of: 11/12/2008 
Expiration Miles: 100,000 

CPO Dealer: 26711 - Denville BMW Phone: (973) 627-0700 
CPO Enroll Date: 11/13/2006 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0609 Navigation system 
0319 Universal Garage Door Opener 0925 Shipping package 
0818 Battery switch 0265 Tire pressure monitor 
0261 Rear side impact airbags 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0257 rear side airbag deactivation 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0465 Fold down rear seats 0752 M audio with enhanced bass 
0508 Park Distance Control 0403 Moonroof 
0672 6 disc CD changer 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
60776 79342 09/18/2006 09/20/2006 44,734 16442 1611024800 01 
58990 78958 07/11/2006 07/18/2006 41,493 16442 1214111500
1390011500
85990087MP 01 
48382 76832 06/15/2005 06/18/2005 31,570 16442 11007777MP
34000077MP
5116331300
85990092MP 01 
038482 74867 06/23/2004 06/24/2004 18,832 16442 1611024800
6317051200 01 
037687 74723 05/25/2004 06/02/2004 17,380 16442 1611024800 01 
037107 74613 04/30/2004 05/11/2004 15,492 16442 85990089MP 01 
56256 51177 03/07/2003 03/11/2003 1,916 36500 0065720100 01 
51176 85990088MP 


Open Campaign Information 

0012230200 SIB #12-11-06 ALPINA Z8 NOT AFFECTED REC 


_______________________________________________________________



Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBSDE93413 CF93937 
Model Code: 0351 DE93 
Model Desc: M5 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: S62 
Color Code: 668 (Jet Black) 
Trim Code: M1SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2003/05 




BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 68500 
Retail Date: 09/29/2003 
Wholesale Dealer: 68500 
Wholesale Date: 07/09/2003 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 09/29/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 09/29/2007 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

CPO 72 MO/100K MLSENDING 
No Coverage As Of: 09/29/2009 
Expiration Miles: 100,000 

CPO Dealer: 26711 - Denville BMW Phone: (973) 627-0700 
CPO Enroll Date: 10/14/2006 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0609 Navigation system 
0319 Universal Garage Door Opener 0925 Shipping package 
0818 Battery switch 0265 Tire pressure monitor 
0261 Rear side impact airbags 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0257 rear side airbag deactivation 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0438 Wood trim 0465 Fold down rear seats 
0752 M audio with enhanced bass 0508 Park Distance Control 
0403 Moonroof 0672 6 disc CD changer 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
88744 16883 10/23/2006 10/26/2006 27,184 26711 0012230200 01 
327182 17272 02/14/2006 02/17/2006 19,585 68500 5116331300
6167014800
6713011100
85990092MP 01 
323721 15713 01/10/2006 01/13/2006 18,969 68500 34000077MP
6135191400
61610077MP
6213001800
85990087MP 01 
280628 00876 12/13/2004 12/16/2004 10,453 68500 0061200200 01 
00875 61610077MP
85990089MP 
269628 96660 09/03/2004 09/08/2004 7,339 68500 61210012DD
6213001800
6326051200 01 
247101 88479 01/30/2004 02/03/2004 3,185 68500 6121001200 01 
242362 86669 12/08/2003 12/10/2003 1,984 68500 85990088MP 01 


Open Campaign Information 


NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## Crawlings (Sep 27, 2004)

Could I please get a Service History check on this VIN: WBSBL93415PN60328

Thanks in advance, your doing a great service to us potential used car buyers! :thumbup:


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBSBL93415 PN60328 
Model Code: 0537 BL93 
Model Desc: M3 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: S54 
Color Code: A08 (Silver Gray Metallic) 
Trim Code: N5ZM (Cinnamon Leather) 
Production Date: 2004/09 





BMW Assist Expiration Date: 10/18/2005 
TCU ESN: 14602430776 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 21850 
Retail Date: 10/19/2004 
Wholesale Dealer: 21850 
Wholesale Date: 10/18/2004 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 10/19/2008 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 10/19/2008 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE 
No Coverage As Of: 10/19/2010 
Expiration Miles: 100,000 

CPO Dealer: 21850 - Global Imports Phone: (770) 951-2697 
CPO Enroll Date: 11/11/2005 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0650 In-dash CD player 0609 Navigation system 
0494 Heated front seats 0946 pioneer radio/price dependancy 
0490 Adjustable seat width/lumbar 0692 CD changer preparation 
0522 Xenon headlights 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0ZPP Premium Package 0473 Center armrest 
0441 Smoker's package 0925 Shipping package 
0508 Park Distance Control 0818 Battery switch 
0674 Harman-kardon sound system 08SP CO2 control 
0ZTS Titan shadow trim 0792 19" wheels w/performance tires 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
224835 99027 05/08/2006 05/10/2006 21,773 21234 85990092MP 01 
439916 05759 06/04/2005 06/07/2005 10,575 21850 85990089MP 01 
439824 05796 06/03/2005 06/08/2005 10,572 21850 1011000600 01 
437725 05397 05/18/2005 06/02/2005 9,057 21850 6134007900
6312024100 01 
415770 93562 11/23/2004 12/01/2004 2,144 21850 65250015SC 01 
415537 93259 11/22/2004 11/25/2004 2,143 21850 65250015SC 01 
412376 91394 10/28/2004 11/04/2004 1,151 21850 85990088MP 01 


Open Campaign Information 

0084310100 TCU SIB842206 SIB842306


----------



## robbyrob (Mar 25, 2003)

*Thanks*

Please list one for:

WBXPA93435WD17814

&

WBXPA93414WA65639

thanks again


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBXPA93435 WD17814 
Model Code: 0565 PA03 
Model Desc: X3 3.0 
Engineering Series: E83 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: A11 (Highland Green Metallic) 
Trim Code: LGBZ (Sand Beige Montana Leather) 
Production Date: 2005/04 

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 





BMW Assist Expiration Date: 07/20/2006 
TCU ESN: 14602562656 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 21471 
Retail Date: 07/21/2005 
Wholesale Dealer: 21471 
Wholesale Date: 05/17/2005 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 07/21/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 07/21/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 0438 Wood trim 
0402 Panoramic moonroof 0493 Storage package 
05GA Alarm pre-wiring 0249 Multi-function steering wheel 
0693 Satellite radio preparation 0692 CD changer preparation 
0524 Adaptive light control 09AA Transport protection 
0522 Xenon headlights 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0ZPP Premium Package 0520 Foglights 
0240 Leather steering wheel 0785 White turn-signal lights 
0925 Shipping package 0441 Smoker's package 
0818 Battery switch 08SP CO2 control 
01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 0534 Automatic air conditioning 
0459 Power front seats 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
27880 35542 03/29/2006 04/26/2006 32,217 21471 10320105MP
85990092MP 02 
26131 32805 02/14/2006 02/17/2006 27,771 21471 6321061200 02 
22811 29684 11/25/2005 12/23/2005 16,285 21471 10320105MP
85990089MP 01 

______________________________________________________________________-



VIN: WBXPA93414 WA65639 
Model Code: 0465 PA03 
Model Desc: X3 3.0 
Engineering Series: E83 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 300 (Alpine White) 
Trim Code: LGAZ (Terracotta Montana Leather) 
Production Date: 2004/03 

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 





BMW Assist Expiration Date: 07/02/2007 
TCU ESN: 14602289290 ACTIVE 
TCU MIN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
TCU MDN: XXX-XXX-XXXX 
Retail Dealer: 21610 
Retail Date: 06/30/2004 
Wholesale Dealer: 21610 
Wholesale Date: 04/06/2004 

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY 

No Coverage As Of: 09/30/2008 
Expiration Miles: 55,000 
Includes DEMO Extension Warranty 

Comments: 




FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 06/30/2008 
Expiration Miles: 50,000 


Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 0639 BMW Assist 
0493 Storage package 05GA Alarm pre-wiring 
0249 Multi-function steering wheel 0693 Satellite radio preparation 
0692 CD changer preparation 0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 
0ZPP Premium Package 0520 Foglights 
0240 Leather steering wheel 0785 White turn-signal lights 
0925 Shipping package 0441 Smoker's package 
0818 Battery switch 01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 
08SP CO2 control 0534 Automatic air conditioning 
0459 Power front seats 


Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
415975 29405 05/08/2006 05/12/2006 48,523 28628 1614031800
1614114800
2400176100
34000077MP
34117777MP
34217777MP
85990091MP 02 
412197 22675 12/01/2005 12/09/2005 35,668 28628 0012100200
11009999SA
1614031800 02 
411150 20611 10/24/2005 10/28/2005 32,837 28628 1178021500
85990092MP 02 
405401 10754 02/23/2005 03/01/2005 17,458 28628 0071230100 02 
10753 1012000500
85990089MP 
400835 01866 08/16/2004 08/19/2004 2,197 28628 5171003900 02 


Open Campaign Information 


NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## Lab Rat (Jul 8, 2006)

So how does a person know what the service codes mean? I have a GF with an 03 e39 that is supposedly CPO'd from dealer. It has numerous problems suring 3 months since purchase and dealer won't show her CPO paperwork. If I get you VIN and there are service codes can I somehow find out what these are for? THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Lab Rat (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you post one for WCADT43483GY98841. tHANKS!!!!!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Lab Rat said:


> Can you post one for WCADT43483GY98841. tHANKS!!!!!


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBADT43483 GY98841 
Model Code: 0357 DT43 
Model Desc: 525iA 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 896 (Blue Water Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6TT (Gray Leather) 
Production Date: 2002/09

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
LACON IL 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 56738 
Retail Date: 11/18/2002 
Wholesale Dealer: 56738 
Wholesale Date: 03/25/2003

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 11/18/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments: DISCLOSURES-ABC NASHVILLE 03/21/03 AM'T$66.00:SPOT PAINTED TRUNK, PER DOC.03/2004 NATIONAL VEHICLE FILE. DATE POSTED 03/17/2004

FULL MAINTENANCE 0100000 
No Coverage As Of: 11/18/2008 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE 
No Coverage As Of: 11/18/2008 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

CPO Dealer: 23968 - BMW of Peoria Phone: (309) 692-4840 
CPO Enroll Date: 06/07/2006

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0650 In-dash CD player 0202 steptronic paddles 
0403 Moonroof 0694 CD changer preparation 
0971 5 SERIES MATS 0522 Xenon headlights 
0416 Rear sunshades 0ZPP Premium Package 
0210 Dynamic Stability Control 0ZSP Sport Package 
0785 White turn-signal lights 0925 Shipping package 
0508 Park Distance Control 0818 Battery switch 
0640 Phone preparation 0534 Automatic air conditioning 
0459 Power front seats 0ZCW Cold Weather Package

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
141063 08908 07/05/2006 07/13/2006 49,554 23968 5147198600
5172006900 01 
139336 08732 06/05/2006 06/09/2006 48,943 23968 5116331300
61610077MP 01 
231028 05799 10/10/2005 10/14/2005 42,324 56738 6214111200
6325051200
85990091MP 01 
226765 03375 07/29/2005 08/03/2005 39,201 56738 1172021200
1213001200
5116331300
6325051200 01 
211809 94269 11/02/2004 11/06/2004 28,867 56738 1213911200
34000077MP
34117777MP
61610077MP
85990092MP 01 
113333 55188 01/05/2004 01/29/2004 14,521 26313 85990089MP 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Lab Rat said:


> So how does a person know what the service codes mean? I have a GF with an 03 e39 that is supposedly CPO'd from dealer. It has numerous problems suring 3 months since purchase and dealer won't show her CPO paperwork. If I get you VIN and there are service codes can I somehow find out what these are for? THANKS!!!!!


Try this link- http://www.tmk.com/defect-form


----------



## SonOfWMB (Mar 26, 2006)

*History for WBADT63463CK40857*

I'm interested in purchasing this E39. Can someone run a service history for me on WBADT63463CK40857.

Thanks


----------



## bearguitar (Aug 27, 2004)

*Service Request for 2001 M5 (WBSDE93491BZ97827)*

Thanks in advance for the help in learning more about this high mileage M5!

VIN: WBSDE93491BZ97827


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

BoyNDa23Hood said:


> I'd like information on this 1999 540i
> 
> VIN# WBADN6337XGM63196


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBADN6337X GM63196 
Model Code: 9958 DN63 
Model Desc: 540iA 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: M62 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6TT (Gray Leather) 
Production Date: 1999/02

Customer Name: 
Customer Address

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 13778 
Retail Date: 04/08/1999 
Wholesale Dealer: 13778 
Wholesale Date: 04/02/1999

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 04/08/2003 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

SCHEDULE MAINTENANCE 0036000 
No Coverage As Of: 04/08/2002 
Expiration Miles: 36,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0522 Xenon headlights 0303 SPORT PACKAGE 
0648 100% OPTIONS 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0481 Sport seats 0465 Fold down rear seats

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
272901 61717 01/07/2003 01/08/2003 49,886 86513 1114004800
1214169800
5133123900
5171231300
6213221500 01 
270371 60699 11/20/2002 12/03/2002 47,421 86513 11009999SA
1151014800
1711024800 01 
268470 59487 10/18/2002 10/18/2002 45,364 86513 1341012400
5116341300 01 
265751 58267 09/12/2002 09/12/2002 43,128 86513 0012380100 01 
58266 11009999WR
1214151200
1362071400
1711004800
5116314100
5141003700 
260644 34862 02/20/2002 05/29/2002 29,434 22083 5412053700
6211208600
6577078300
6577087900 01 
259873 34861 02/12/2002 05/29/2002 29,147 22083 62112086WR
6213151800
6422061300
6454013900
6575217900 01 
36317 17543 01/31/2001 02/12/2001 23,147 21618 0017090100 01 
17542 6130281500
6454913900 
107845 65854 07/16/1999 09/07/1999 4,316 04247 11009999SA
1741003900 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS

DAMAGE DISCLOSURE INFORMATION

The vehicle described above has been repaired and/or refinished by BMW NA's VPC as described below: 
Location Severity 
FRONT DOOR-RIGHT REPAINTED SEVERITY 0 TO 1 INCH 
REAR DOOR-RIGHT REPAINTED SEVERITY 0 TO 1 INCH


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

CPO Search only gave me this for the VIN
PG09601

2003 330xi if that helps.
I want the history if possible, may be moving on short notice due to lemon settlement.
Thanks


----------



## sjjones1 (Sep 6, 2006)

*History on WBADT63491CF13287...pleeaassse!*

Can I have the secvice history on WBADT63491CF13287???
Please
('01 530i)

Thanks!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

Meiac09 said:


> CPO Search only gave me this for the VIN
> PG09601
> 
> 2003 330xi if that helps.
> ...


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAEW53473 PG09601 
Model Code: 0343 EW53 
Model Desc: 330xi 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 354 (Titanium Silver Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2002/10

Customer Name:
Customer Address 
ELMIRA NY 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 21183 
Retail Date: 12/19/2002 
Wholesale Dealer: 21183 
Wholesale Date: 11/18/2002

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 12/19/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 12/19/2006 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

CPO 72 MO/100K MLSENDING 
No Coverage As Of: 12/19/2008 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

CPO Dealer: 21183 - Gault Auto Sport Phone: (607) 748-8244 
CPO Enroll Date: 11/24/2006

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0640 Phone preparation 0925 Shipping package 
0818 Battery switch 0692 CD changer preparation 
0522 Xenon headlights 0203 All-wheel drive 
0441 Smoker's package 0495 Center rear headrest 
0650 In-dash CD player 0ZSP Sport Package 
0ZPP Premium Package 0249 Multi-function steering wheel 
0674 Harman-kardon sound system 0459 Power front seats 
0ZCW Cold Weather Package 0534 Automatic air conditioning

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
186104 58419 07/20/2006 07/22/2006 45,842 21183 5412932200 01 
178473 58071 05/09/2006 05/11/2006 43,682 21183 85990091MP 01 
170484 57731 03/06/2006 03/07/2006 41,409 21183 3620013700 01 
169207 57690 02/20/2006 02/22/2006 41,158 21183 3121002500
3135013900 01 
154628 56841 09/08/2005 09/27/2005 36,851 21183 6161043400
6400311700 01 
135794 55940 02/28/2005 03/16/2005 29,938 21183 34000077MP
61610077MP
85990092MP 01 
127196 55472 11/18/2004 12/07/2004 25,304 21183 1213911200 01 
125040 55333 10/27/2004 11/12/2004 24,509 21183 6135041400 01 
120520 55019 09/08/2004 09/24/2004 21,766 21183 11007777MP 01 
108782 54426 05/04/2004 05/14/2004 17,257 21183 61610077MP
85990089MP 01 
99328 53954 01/07/2004 01/13/2004 12,933 21183 1213001200 01 
91989 53567 10/06/2003 10/07/2003 9,213 21183 85990087MP 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

sjjones1 said:


> Can I have the secvice history on WBADT63491CF13287???
> Please
> ('01 530i)
> 
> Thanks!


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBADT63491 CF13287 
Model Code: 0155 DT63 
Model Desc: 530iA 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 397 (ANTHRACITE METALLIC) 
Trim Code: N6SW (Black Leather) 
Production Date: 2001/06

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
PLANO TX 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 42111 
Retail Date: 08/25/2001 
Wholesale Dealer: 42111 
Wholesale Date: 08/08/2001

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 11/25/2005 
Expiration Miles: 55,000 
Includes DEMO Extension Warranty

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000 
No Coverage As Of: 08/25/2004 
Expiration Miles: 36,000

CPO 72 MO/100K MLS:ACTIVE 
No Coverage As Of: 08/25/2007 
Expiration Miles: 100,000

CPO Dealer: 42111 - Classic BMW Phone: (972) 918-1100 
CPO Enroll Date: 06/25/2004

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0269 SPORT PREMIUM PKG 0769 100% OPTIONS 
0416 Rear sunshades 0522 Xenon headlights 
0202 steptronic paddles 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0466 Roof trim strips in body color 0650 In-dash CD player 
0677 Premium hi-fi system

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
522323 56247 10/19/2006 10/25/2006 69,744 42111 12141115UW 01 
511262 49655 07/10/2006 07/14/2006 63,444 42111 24400261UW 01 
502231 44518 04/12/2006 04/15/2006 66,082 42111 12610015UW 01 
483988 34277 10/13/2005 10/15/2005 54,342 42111 32410748DE
32411248DE 01 
436712 08823 07/22/2004 07/29/2004 39,047 42111 3112074800
3241074800
5135003900
6452001400 01 
435961 07194 06/21/2004 06/29/2004 38,972 42111 5116331300
6313051200
6317051200 01 
421229 99388 01/20/2004 01/23/2004 33,583 42111 0065770100 01 
99387 1214119600 
412738 94618 10/21/2003 10/24/2003 29,872 42111 34000077MP
6411277900
6422061300
85990092MP 01 
402003 88625 07/07/2003 07/11/2003 26,184 42111 5116331300
6321061200
6454011500 01 
385668 79459 01/10/2003 01/14/2003 19,264 42111 6313051200 01 
371398 71183 08/13/2002 08/19/2002 15,234 42111 5116331300
85990089MP 01 
364567 67147 06/04/2002 06/06/2002 11,685 42111 0065580100 01 
67146 6313051200
6321061200 
357604 62984 03/19/2002 03/20/2002 8,889 42111 0064360100 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

Can you still extend the Bumper to Bumper and ext. maint. after the exipration? Yesterday! :doh:



SignHere said:


> Vehicle Information
> VIN: WBAEW53473 PG09601
> Model Code: 0343 EW53
> Model Desc: 330xi
> ...


----------



## sjjones1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm almost ready to pounce on this 525i...WBADT43461GF57616.
I was able to obtain a Summary History from a dealer, BUT, it does not include the defect codes!
Can I please have the defect/repair history?

Thanks!


----------



## bimmerfan85 (Aug 16, 2006)

Imola Red ZHP...VIN # WBAEV53485KM08872 


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mbc (Dec 21, 2006)

*Can someone run history for:*

WBAAV534X1JS91729

thanks!


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

sjjones1 said:


> I'm almost ready to pounce on this 525i...WBADT43461GF57616.
> I was able to obtain a Summary History from a dealer, BUT, it does not include the defect codes!
> Can I please have the defect/repair history?
> 
> Thanks!


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBADT43461 GF57616 
Model Code: 0157 DT43 
Model Desc: 525iA 
Engineering Series: E39 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 303 (Cosmos Black Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6SN (Sand Leather) 
Production Date: 2000/11

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
DALLAS TX 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 42111 
Retail Date: 12/14/2000 
Wholesale Dealer: 42111 
Wholesale Date: 12/08/2000

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 12/14/2004 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 12/14/2004 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0522 Xenon headlights 0269 SPORT PREMIUM PKG 
0650 In-dash CD player 0971 5 SERIES MATS 
0335 100% OPTIONS 0466 Roof trim strips in body color 
0202 steptronic paddles

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
519141 54260 09/20/2006 10/07/2006 61,184 42111 12310012SR 01 
477540 32390 09/02/2005 09/13/2005 52,863 42111 11330439SA 01 
450654 15849 11/10/2004 11/16/2004 44,221 42111 1213001200
17110077MP
3112074800 01 
431378 04644 05/06/2004 05/08/2004 38,993 42111 1153011500
34117777MP 01 
424058 01001 02/19/2004 02/21/2004 36,145 42111 11280377MP
64520377MP
85990091MP 01 
420473 99051 01/12/2004 01/20/2004 35,289 42111 6135681500 01 
417477 97392 12/10/2003 12/16/2003 34,280 42111 34000077MP
5116331300 01 
401627 88366 07/02/2003 07/09/2003 27,050 42111 1611023700
61610077MP 01 
387603 80419 01/31/2003 02/01/2003 22,960 42111 85990092MP 01 
382293 77640 12/03/2002 12/06/2002 21,191 42111 6312066000
6321061200 01 
372222 71756 08/21/2002 08/23/2002 18,495 42111 34117777MP
6411277900 01 
356288 62291 03/02/2002 03/04/2002 13,725 42111 6313051200 01 
349389 58104 12/10/2001 12/13/2001 11,595 42111 1172023900
5210023100
85990089MP 01 
320588 42227 12/15/2000 12/20/2000 19 42111 1214109600 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

bimmerfan85 said:


> Imola Red ZHP...VIN # WBAEV53485KM08872
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAEV53485 KM08872 
Model Code: 0542 EV53 
Model Desc: 330i 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 405 (Imola Red) 
Trim Code: G7AT (Black Cloth) 
Production Date: 2004/12

Customer Name: 
Customer Address 
EAST BRUNSWICK NJ 
UNITED STATES

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 56738 
Retail Date: 02/11/2005 
Wholesale Dealer: 56738 
Wholesale Date: 02/10/2005

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 02/11/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0050000 
No Coverage As Of: 02/11/2009 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0650 In-dash CD player 0403 Moonroof 
0495 Center rear headrest 0249 Multi-function steering wheel 
0692 CD changer preparation 0522 Xenon headlights 
0521 Rain sensor and auto headlight 0925 Shipping package 
0441 Smoker's package 0818 Battery switch 
0674 Harman-kardon sound system 01CA CO2 relevant vehicles 
08SP CO2 control 0640 Phone preparation 
0534 Automatic air conditioning 0459 Power front seats 
0ZHP Performance Package 0ZCW Cold Weather Package

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

mbc said:


> WBAAV534X1JS91729
> 
> thanks!


Vehicle Information 
VIN: WBAAV534X1 JS91729 
Model Code: 0142 AV63 
Model Desc: 330i 
Engineering Series: E46 
Motor Type: M54 
Color Code: 317 (Orient Blue Metallic) 
Trim Code: N6HC (Sand Montana Leather) 
Production Date: 2000/07

Customer Name: 
Customer Address

BMW Assist Expiration Date: / / 
TCU ESN: 0 
TCU MIN: 
TCU MDN: 
Retail Dealer: 00923 
Retail Date: 08/22/2000 
Wholesale Dealer: 20173 
Wholesale Date: 00/00/0000

NEW VEHICLE WARRANTY

No Coverage As Of: 08/22/2004 
Expiration Miles: 50,000

Comments:

FULL MAINTENANCE 0036000 
No Coverage As Of: 08/22/2003 
Expiration Miles: 36,000

Vehicle Options 
Code Description Code Description 
0356 Climate Comfort Laminated Glas 0522 Xenon headlights 
0499 100% OPTIONS 0270 SPORT PACKAGE 
0205 STEPTRONIC automatic trans. 0468 PREMIUM PACKAGE 
0609 Navigation system 0428 Warning triangle

Repair History 
RO # Claim Repair Date Entry Date Mileage Dealer Service Code Location 
106316 19998 07/01/2005 07/08/2005 45,820 76350 0024150100 01 
105311 19567 06/10/2005 06/28/2005 45,037 76350 51331239ER 01 
621979 09760 06/26/2004 06/30/2004 35,758 76350 1214119600 01 
619672 08470 05/12/2004 06/15/2004 34,093 76350 64003117ER 01 
08469 2400176100
3112043100 
605075 00083 08/06/2003 08/14/2003 26,479 76350 5116331300
61610077MP
6312066000
6411127900
6590061400
6731905200
85990092MP 01 
286213 46773 02/04/2003 02/18/2003 32,132 22083 34000077MP
5133121300 01 
590824 45710 09/13/2002 09/23/2002 17,566 76350 3541003400
6135926500
6313051200 01 
581030 39651 02/02/2002 02/06/2002 9,918 76350 6321061200
6590921200
85990089MP 01 
569858 32808 05/21/2001 05/31/2001 3,389 76350 6590051400 01 
567159 31240 03/23/2001 03/30/2001 2,426 76350 3200909800 01 
566755 31050 03/14/2001 03/26/2001 2,343 76350 6590911100 01

Open Campaign Information

NO OPEN CAMPAIGNS


----------



## wice.lt (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow... everyone's "prayers" have been answered... maybe I will get lucky too. Can somebody please run service history on my new purchase 
VIN Number: 
WBADS43462GE10569
Thanks a bunch in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't anymore...at least for the time being.

BMW USA saw these posts and stepped in. They are trying to determine if I am violating the rights of the people that own these cars. Until then all I can be is opinionated, but not informative. :-(

I'll let you guys know what the outcome is once it's determined.


----------



## psemeraro (Dec 23, 2006)

This is amazing!
Looking at a 95 540i/6
WBAHE532XSGA64667
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jomabu1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Another vin run please*

Hello,

Would you please run the following vin for options and service history.

WBADS33473GD50474

Thanks so much


----------



## dme330i (Jul 17, 2005)

SignHere said:


> I can't anymore...at least for the time being.
> 
> BMW USA saw these posts and stepped in. They are trying to determine if I am violating the rights of the people that own these cars. Until then all I can be is opinionated, but not informative. :-(
> 
> I'll let you guys know what the outcome is once it's determined.


Hopefully, they'll let you continue - a great service you're providing.

In the past, I've called the local BMW dealer service department and asked them to run the detail. They have always shared service history.


----------



## upier (Jan 12, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2004 330Ci. Can you provide the service historyfor it? WBABD53464PD96537
Thank you.


----------



## upier (Jan 12, 2007)

*Service History for 2004 330Ci*

I recently purchased a 330Ci and I would like the service history. THe VIN is WBABD53464PD96537. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

dme330i said:


> Hopefully, they'll let you continue - a great service you're providing.
> 
> In the past, I've called the local BMW dealer service department and asked them to run the detail. They have always shared service history.


I've had fun doing it because you wouldn't believe some of the reasons people have heard for NOT doing it.

My GM and I are working on it, otherwise I believe some other guys can help who haven't been called on the carpet for it.


----------



## tfm (Mar 15, 2006)

*M5 service history?*

Folks over on m5board pointed me to this forum, a great service to buyers. I'm looking to buy a 2000 m5 this Friday the 6th, VIN WBSDE9340YBZ96611. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## aldaph (Apr 1, 2007)

*Cpo Status: Pending*

Hi,

I am curious what does it mean by CPO Status PENDING in the Service Record? I just bought a vehicle as a Certified Preowned. Thanks!


----------



## sarajbroker (May 24, 2007)

*Canadian Service History*

Can you guys see it based on VIN?


----------



## trizzuth (Apr 20, 2005)

read the thread on top of page 8, he can't do this anymore... sucks for us all


----------



## 530iAZ (Jun 29, 2007)

This is awesome help. I'm looking to buy a 530 with vin WBANA73534B805856. Could you look up for me please?


----------



## MugenNA1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Please could you run the Service History on this 528i for me. Thanks for your time and you are a life saver.

WBADM6343XBY33987

Thanks again

[email protected]


----------



## philippebt (Oct 17, 2007)

Please could you run the Service History on this 2002 M3 for me. Thanks for your time

VIN: wbsbl93442jr13451

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Innovator (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi wondering can you check any BMW located in any others country, I wanted to buy a BMW 320i E46 2.2cc imported from Japan to my country, but not sure is there a way to check the country of origin of the car, the assembly location of the car and the service record of the car. please advise.


----------



## SimonDyno (Nov 13, 2007)

This is a great thing ya'll are providing.

Could I get the history of 2000 BMW 323i with vin WBAAM3346YKC68740?

Thanks!


----------



## tMan (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a 2001 325i VIN #: WBAAN37451NJ10169 and would really like to know the service history and options list.

Thanks.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

DEALERS CAN NO LONGER PROVIDE VEHICLE SERVICE HISTORY TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC

BMWNA has clamped down.


----------



## tMan (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh that sucks. What about getting the option list ?


----------



## trism3 (Jul 20, 2007)

I know I can no longer get a vehicle service history. Thought I can give it a try. If someone can please email it to me @ [email protected] for my 02 M3 with this VIN # WBSBL934X2JR14524. Want to find out if my rod bearing is replaced?

Thanks


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

I can't post that as it's no longer allowed by BMW USA. There is a large disclaimer at the top of my DCS login that says in bright red letters:


CONFIDENTIAL 


THIS CONFIDENTIAL DOCUMENT IS NOT TO BE SHARED WITH THIRD PARTIES FOR DISTRIBUTION. 
© 2007 BMW OF NORTH AMERICA, LLC.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Ty,

If one actually owns the car, and take it to a local BMW Center, would they provide that information to the current owner?



Ty Vil said:


> I can't post that as it's no longer allowed by BMW USA. There is a large disclaimer at the top of my DCS login that says in bright red letters:
> 
> CONFIDENTIAL
> 
> ...


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

WBANN73567CN04503
Thank you!


----------



## rice39 (Apr 6, 2008)

hI 
I hope I'm p but I just bought a 2002 530d here in the uk and hope 
you might be able to do your magic for me please.

WBADL72090BZ76861

Thanks in advance


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

rice39 said:


> hI
> I hope I'm p but I just bought a 2002 530d here in the uk and hope
> you might be able to do your magic for me please.
> 
> ...


We can't do these anymore. Can't even pull for your country nevertheless. Your BMW center will be able to provide this to you though.


----------



## M3-ADDICT (Apr 4, 2008)

Greetings,

I never got a BMW History report on my 05 M3 due to it's low mileage. Can you still provide me this information or do I still need to go to my BMW Dealer? Lastly, after looking through these service calls how can you match the work done to a descriptive format so you know what actually was done? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## houser007 (Sep 20, 2008)

can you run a check for thanks alot i love this site vin wbsde9349bz97651


----------

